# سؤال عن سنسور الحراره Rtd



## خالد ماهر (1 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
عندي سينسور حراره من نوع RTD رقمه PT100
ومن عنده علم بهذا الموضوع يعلم ان هذا السنسور مصنوع من معدن تتغير مقاومته مع تغير درجة حرارته
فأنا عايز اعرف ازاي اعمله signal condtioning بمعنى اخر عايز دائره تحول هذه المقاومه الى فولت يقابل درجة الحراره المقروءه


----------



## التواتي (2 سبتمبر 2006)

ببساطة يمكن ان تكون المقاومة الحرارية ضمن دائرة مظخم عمليات 
بالتحديد تكون م الحرارية بالتسلسل مع سن الدخول ( R1 ) فيكون 
التغير في فولتية الخرج كما يلي ( Vo= R2/R1 * Vi )
انما بتحديد مجالات للخرج ومع دائرة التعويض الحراري يحتاج الامر 
الى قليلا من الحسابات


----------



## خالد ماهر (2 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله عني خيرا
ولكن اذا كان عندك مزيد من التفاصيل ارجو ان تعرضها


----------



## jehad1961 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

khaled maher قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندي سينسور حراره من نوع RTD رقمه PT100
> ومن عنده علم بهذا الموضوع يعلم ان هذا السنسور مصنوع من معدن تتغير مقاومته مع تغير درجة حرارته
> فأنا عايز اعرف ازاي اعمله signal condtioning بمعنى اخر عايز دائره تحول هذه المقاومه الى فولت يقابل درجة الحراره المقروءه


 
السلام عليكم 
ارجو ان توضح عملية التنظيم الحراري المطلوبه فهناك عدة طرق للتنضيم منها الرقمي ومنها التماثلي 
فمثلا ان اردت تنظيم حرارة كاوي لحام ممكن ان يكون الامر هكذا : 
اذا وصلت الحراره 180او اكثر =of واذا هبطت عن 170 = ON في هذه الحاله يكون هناك فترة نوم 
الطريق الاخرى التماثليه والتي افضلها وفيها تنضيم ادق ومبدا عملها كالتالي : عندما يكون النظام بارد تعمل المسخنه على جهد كامل تقريبا وكلما ارتفعت الحراره نقصت قيمه الجهد الى ان يحدث اتزان وهو ا ن يكون التسخين يساوي الفقد 
السلام عليكم


----------



## خالد ماهر (4 سبتمبر 2006)

akhy gehad

i need to work in the second type


do you have more informatin about this type
​


----------



## e-khach (16 مارس 2007)

*جداول*

الأخ الكريم 
لدي جداول لمعرفة قيمة المقاومة للحساس pt100 عند كل درجة حرارة .
الحساس pt100 تكون مقاومته 100اوم عند الحرارة صفر وتتغير المقاومة نتغير درجة الحرارة حسب الجداول المرفقة أرجو أن تنفعك هذه الجداول


----------



## anazi 2010 (16 مارس 2007)

استخدم amplifier


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 مارس 2007)

اخى
يستخدم عادة مصدر تيار ثابت Constant Current Source وهو يمكن عمله بعدة طرق ابسطها استخدام LM317 والدائرة موسومة فى الداتا شيت لها
اصبح الأن الجهد عليها متناسب مع درجة الحرارة - ان احتجت لتكبيرة استخدم مكبر مثل LM741, LM358 ثم استخدم دائرة مقارن مثل LM311,LM393 عند جهد معين يعبر عن درجة الحرارة يعمل المقارن فيشغل ريلاى او ما تريد
لمعرفة خواص PT100 وافضل تيار لها ابحث فى جوجل تجد دلتا شيت لها


----------



## الاردن ليث (26 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم انا عندي الحل لمشكلتك
1 بتقدر توصلها بجسر
2 او مع مكبر *amplifier*

رح اشرحلك الجسر
ببساطة حسب الدائرة المرفقة


لاني مش عارف احملك الصورة

رح اشرحلك اياها

تحتاج ل 

1. مقاومتين عاديات R1 , R2
2. مقامة متغيرة R 
3. مقاومة RTD


شرح الدارة

Vin .1 مربط مع الفروعات 1 و 2

2. المقاومة المتغيرة R مربوطة مع 1 و3

3. القاومة المتغيرة RTD مربوطة مع 3و 2 

4. المقاومة العادية R1 مربوطة مع 1 و 4

5. المقاومة العادية R2 مربوطة مع 4 و 2

6. رح توخد Vout من 3 و 4


رح اشرحلك اياها

R مقاومة متغيرة بتعيرها زي ما بدك مثلا لما درجة الحرارة=0 بدك Vout يكون 1v

رح تعاير الجسر من R اول مرة بدك ميزان حرارا عشان تتاكد من درحة الحرارة

بعدين بعد ما تعايرها رح يصير Vout يتغير مع درقة الحرارة

القية Vout رح تتغير مع الحرا حسب المقاومات 1 و 2

اي استفسار اخر انا موجود

:19::19::19::19::19::19: :19: مهندس الطيران : ليث المستريحي :19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19:


----------



## farrseco (29 يونيو 2009)

pt100 .....platinum resistance thermometer ...هى مقاومة حرارية بلاتينية ......لها مقاومة تساوى مائة اوم عند الصفر المئوى .....وتزداد المقاومة خطيا مع ذيادة درجة الحرارة 3.7 اوم كل 10 درجات ....وتستخدم كمجس حرارى حتى 500 درجة .......اي معلومات Blogger: User Profile: engineer ali yahia ali farrseco


----------

